# foolish fragrance failure



## *Cakes (Aug 9, 2004)

I very foolishly bought some soap fragrances at a hobby store, thinking I was saving money for no shipping. Well, I used up a whole bottle for a rebatched soap and it had a scent for two days tops and now smells like nothing. Nothing! The cost of the fragrance was actually more than most online sites.

Now I don't want to get burned again, so, I'm looking at Sweet Cakes or Majestic Mountain Sage. Would either of these places be good? Any other places for fragrances??

Thanks a bunch!
Cakes


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

both vendors have excellent fragrances.

Also try:

tonysfragranceoils.com
Brambleberry.com
thescentshack.com
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/
fromnaturewithlove.com
http://addy.com/brinkley/index.html
http://av-at.com/


----------



## doulanobles (Aug 15, 2006)

Moonglow has nice fragrances and Liberty natural has nice essential oils and some fragrance oils I think.


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

The Scent Works
Daystar candle supplies
Southern Soapers
Oregon Trails 
Millcreek Soy


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Don't beat yourself up, I did the same thing when I started soaping. Now we know better. :shrug: 

Before ordering any scent check out the Scent Review Board. You'll be able to research specific FOs EOs and Flavor Oils.
http://scentreviewboard.obisoap.ca/index.php


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

I ordered fragrances from a few places and was very dissappointed, and then found http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ on Cyndi's (MullersLaneFarm) website. I love them and order almost all supplies from them now. They are FAST - and great quality.

Penny


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

save on scents


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

prairie fragrance


----------



## *Cakes (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow! Thanks everybody-now I'm feeling overwhelmed again. I'll have to look into all of these suggestions. Can't thank you enough.
Cakes


----------

